# Finally got her! A picture and need name ideas!



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

Well I was talking to a guy about a female tiel and I finally got her today  Im thinking shes cinnamon. Not sure if she is split to anything though, im not thinking so. But here she is 










Not a real goos picture but she hasnt stopped moving since we got home lol


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

congrats! Shes very pretty.


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

Oh and not to mention pete will not stop looking at her and whistling and talking to her  I think he likes her lol
How can you tell if she would be split to pied? The guy who had her said he thinks she is.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Preaty girl... she looks cinnamon, if she is split pied she will have white marks behind her head or a yellow tail or wing feather, her beak may have lighter streaks in it, and her feet may have light collored toenails, or her feet could have pink on them. Need to post a better picture when you can. Susanna will nail obvious splits down for you in no time...

As for a name for the little girl... I plan on naming my next girly Diva! I love the name and most of my girls definatly act like them.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Does she have any tick marks on the back of her head? or does she have different coloured feet or toes like my split pied boy has one pink toenail on one foot.








or I believe a dark stripe on the beak can also indicate split pied.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

She is very cute, and does look like a cinnamon split to pied, she has dark toenails. Does she have any 'tick' markings on the back of her head? They look like little yellow patches. 

By the way might want to get her nails clipped, they are a tad too long. 

This is my female cinnamon split to pied.










You can see one of the little yellow tick marks on the back of her head there, that is split to pied. (she has a couple more)


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

solace, do you have a picture of your cockatoo? I want to show one to my wife... she wants a biger bird... trying to talk her into a cockatoo.


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

She dosnt have the yellow tricks behind her head but she does have yellow tailfeathers









(Please excuse the rust on the cage. this is what the last owner sent her home in.. She is in a new cage I had here!)

Man Pete has been talking and whisteling at her non stop! lol. Not to mention hateful already! There not even in the same cage/room lol 

If she is split to pied and the ended up bonding and had babies, what would the babies come out as?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Mother:Cinnamon Split To Pied
Father:Grey Split To Pied Whiteface

male offspring:
13% Pied Split To Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Pied Split To {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon}
13% Grey Split To {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface {X2: Cinnamon}
25% Grey Split To Pied {X2: Cinnamon}

female offspring:
13% Pied Split To Whiteface
13% Pied
13% Grey Split To Whiteface
13% Grey
25% Grey Split To Pied Whiteface
25% Grey Split To Pied


If shes not split pied all babies will be normal greys with splits

Heres the link to the genetic calculator

http://www.kirstenmunson.com/cockatiels/blue.html


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

Ok thanks so much for the help . I tried going to that genetic calculator and I cant open it up with my laptop for some reason..

Also if any of you may think she is split to pied please let me know


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry I cant really tell. Did you look for all the signs of being split pied that were mentioned?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the tail feathers arent pied. those have a dark quill, making them just very faint normal feathers. i can just barely see the cinnamon bars going across them. those are normal cinnamon female feathers.


split pieds only show this through a striped beak, the odd pink toenail, or random yellow feathers on the back of her head or maybe on her body somewhere. they'd be a full pied if they have a pure yellow (meaning a yellow quill too) wing or tail feather.

shes a cinnamon female but i cant see splits from the photos though she looks like she has a striped beak so she may be split pied. can you get a photo of the back of her head?


----------



## Rainbow Tiel (Apr 29, 2011)

she is very beautiful.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

A&P, try to get some more pictures, try some from all angles, expecialy need to see her cheek patches and the back of her head.


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

I will get more pictures tonight when I get home. Im not thinking she is split to pied though. I dont see any yellow blotches on the back of her head. She has all dark colored toe nails, and im pretty sure her beak is normal looking. Makes me sad but oh well lol. Im hoping they bond but if not thats ok too because there both very sweet birds. I have her in a bigger cage then Pete. Im hoping to introduce them in the next few months and at least get along enough to have time out of the cage together lol. But I will post more pictures when I get home.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

My pair is just the same colors lol.My female is cinnamon split to pied and my male is grey split to pied and maybe whiteface.


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

Buggy said:


> My pair is just the same colors lol.My female is cinnamon split to pied and my male is grey split to pied and maybe whiteface.


Neat  I dont think my female is split to pied after all though :/ No biggie.. Im just glad I have them both  Both very pretty. Im gonna post more pics tonight to see what everyone thinks


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

She is very pretty.


----------



## A&P (May 8, 2011)

Not sure if this means anything but I thought it was neat looking anyways lol. She has yellow spots on her wings










While I was looking a noticed one of her wind feathers was most of the way ripped out. Its still in there but its red by the roots . Im wondering if the past owner did it while trying to catch her? I thought about clipping her wings but after I seen that feather, im not going to.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

the spots are normal for females. 


the feather sounds like a broken blood feather. try to remove it with tweezers as close as you can to the skin. you need to pull it. they can re open and bleed if knocked, theyre easily bothered. and theres a small chance of infection too.


----------

